# Nrrd Budget Weapon light



## madecov (Oct 17, 2011)

I need a new light for my patrol carbine. I don't need multiple modes, just a 1" tube and standard forward click.

Should have more throw than spill since it's for a patrol rifle. CR 123 are fins and dandy. 

I was using a newer version of the Streamlight TLR-1, but newer cree emitters are obviously better. 

It's been a long time since I have posted or purchased a new light and some of the advances are very interesting.


----------



## Blitzwing (Oct 17, 2011)

I'd consider the Eagletact T20C2MkII with the XR-E R2 emitter for a tighter beam and max throw. Cheaper but still really good is the T100C2MkII with the newer XP-E R2. I have the T100C2 and have found it to be a durable little light with decent throw, a tight hotspot but useable spill. Mine and my pals have survived hundreds of rounds mounted the the barrels of 12g shotguns (hunting) so recoil won't easily kill them.

Check out illuminationgear.com. I think they are pro-police.


----------



## ^Gurthang (Oct 18, 2011)

Why not an old dependable SureFire 6P w/ a Malkoff M61, totally bombproof.


----------



## madecov (Oct 18, 2011)

^Gurthang said:


> Why not an old dependable SureFire 6P w/ a Malkoff M61, totally bombproof.



That is a decent choice but I want a click switch and by the time I end up buying a drop in and a switch it would cost about the same to just get a complete light


----------



## Slasher42 (Oct 19, 2011)

"Budget" and "Weapon" are two descriptors that typically can't be applied to the same light... Most Budget lights are not going to be made to specifications that include withstanding the recoil forces that the light will be subjected to when the weapon are fired. I guess if you don't plan on using the rifle much and take the light off for range training/qualifications to preserve the lights life it would probably be okay... But I bet you'd be replacing the light after 100-200 rounds at the MOST. 

Things that could fail on a light not designed for use as a weapon light... Button Top batteries crushing the button when they bounce back and forth inside the tube... The driver/electronics are probably not going to be "potted" and so could more easily rattle apart... Many budget lights have adequate but not perfect soldering which could easily fail under repeated recoil... There are so many reasons why lights are specifically designed and tested to work on firearms.

Just my .02 and I am certainly not an expert on this subject. Good Luck in your purchase.


----------



## madecov (Oct 19, 2011)

I agree with your statements. I will end up spending more than planned. I really dont need strobe or beacon on a carbine light. Dimming makes sense as a navigation function while clearing buildings. Currently i use a Streamlight TLR-1 because I really like the small form factor. But for duty use I find it lacking in brightness.


----------



## mikesantor (Oct 19, 2011)

I was thinking exactly what slash said as I was reading this. Last place I am cheaping out is on a weapons light...

6P, malkoff and mcclicky FTW.


----------



## Slasher42 (Oct 19, 2011)

Malkoff or Nailbender... I know NB offers potting for his drop ins... Not sure about Malkoff but they have a great reputation around here for being nearly bullet proof so would probably hold up well.


----------



## Spydermonkey (Oct 19, 2011)

PM me if you're going to get rid of the TLR-1


----------



## madecov (Oct 19, 2011)

Spydermonkey said:


> PM me if you're going to get rid of the TLR-1



The TLR will be used on my duty pistol. If I don't find any lights I like for my carbine I _may_ just get a second TLR


----------



## Wangstang (Oct 25, 2011)

L2P Solarforce body and head, a quality drop in...even a Malkof...a LaRue double ring flash light mount of proper size and a LaRue hand stop or Magpul AFG mounted on your rail system to put the forward clicky in the right spot for you to activate your light and you are good to go. The 2011 L2P Solarforce models have a forward click tail cap switch. I you want to go with a Tubo head and a tape switch, Solarforce has a few turbo heads that should be reliable and I'd look at Surefire's tape switch caps. Of course, Surefire does do direct to LEO sales so I'd call and check on the price of a scout light or some of there other options before I dropped any cash. I'd also look into the new Gerber weapon light that comes with a LaRue mount.

Wes


----------



## DM51 (Oct 26, 2011)

^Gurthang said:


> Why not an old dependable SureFire 6P w/ a Malkoff M61, totally bombproof.





madecov said:


> That is a decent choice but I want a click switch and by the time I end up buying a drop in and a switch it would cost about the same to just get a complete light


Agreed that putting together components is not cheap vs. buying a complete light, but just to complete the SF 6P + Malkoff option, a McClicky switch conversion costs $22 from Oveready ($23 with the hard press option). 

Also, as Wangstang mentions above, SF have special discounts for LEOs - worth calling them to find out.

Having said that, the Solarforce L2P may do the job very well. Some members will remember this thread, where a young serviceman carrying a Solarforce L2 distinguished himself on operational duty in Afghanistan in 2009. They will also remember the heartbreaking news later that same year that this fine young man had been killed in action.


----------

